# How to hack series 2 TiVo to control new STB?



## fangjun (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a series 2 TiVo box (Toshiba RS-TX20) and a Dish 811 HD receiver. The TiVo box is hooked to wireless home network through its USB port. It has never been hacked (in its original box).

Recently I bought a Samsung over-the-air HD tuner (DTB-H260F). I can receive 18 channels of free, crystal clear TV programs so I am considering dropping Dish network. After all, those channels are enough for me to watch. Why pay $40 plus a month.

The problem is, the TiVo can't control the Samsung STB to change channels. I called TiVo tech support twice. First time, I was given a few IR control codes to try. Those codes either don't exist, or don't work. The second time, I was told that TiVo "definitely won't support" over-the-air tuner.

Fine! It looks like I have to do it myself. So I started search. 

From Gary Sargent (TiVo portal UK), it sounds like that if I can capture the IR codes emitted from the Samsung remote control, he can ask TiVo to add the support, or provide scripts and instructions to do it yourself.

With the help from johnsfine (Remote Centrol), I got the Pronto hex codes, which is a format capturing the IR codes emitted from the remote control. I contact Gary. He said he can't help because he only deals with UK inqueries. Plus, all UK TiVos are probably series 1. 

But I did generate a .tcl file from the Pronto hex codes using the tool on Gary's website. So now, according to Gary's instruction, all I need to do is to write the .tcl file to the hard drive of my TiVo box.

How do I do that?


----------



## Theon (Apr 18, 2007)

I am having an issue with a motorola rg3000 hd box, tivo remote will not control the cable box, can you post that website or hte tool you used to grab the codes and hte instructions. I would love to get my tivo to work


----------

